

How to get your startup acquihired - jaf12duke
http://42floors.com/blog/how-to-get-your-startup-acquihired/

======
dzabriskie
Great post. A question less about acquihires and more about acquisitions. For
companies that have successfully raised a nice Series B round, what are your
thoughts on acquisitions? Is it still premature for that company to consider
acquisitions, maybe because the company should still be focused on executing
their own business plan? Or, for the right complimentary team or product, does
it make sense for a company at this stage to consider acquisition
opportunities?

